# Fishing jigs lures and set ups



## hondatech11 (Jun 6, 2012)

What's a good site for different jigs lures and setups and how do you tie an anchor knote.

Crog

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

There is a site...hmmm what is it called again.....uhhh I think its called ohiogamefishing.com excellent site with tons of info and a SEARCH function.but seriously all kidding aside....almost every question has been asked on here just put it in the search

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Look on YouTube... lots of rigging videos on there


----------

